# Game of Thrones: From Software arbeitet an "Elden Ring"



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones: From Software arbeitet an "Elden Ring"*

						Pünktlich zur E3 2019 gibt es einige Leaks aus dem Hause Namco Bandai. Auf der einen Seite gibt es nun erste Details zur Kooperation zwischen Autor George R. R. Martin und dem Entwicklerstudio From Software. Auf der anderen Seite soll es in den kommenden Tagen eine neue Ankündigung zur Tales-Of-Reihe geben.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones: From Software arbeitet an "Elden Ring"*


----------



## Ion (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: From Software arbeitet an "Elden Ring"*

Von From Software hätte ich lieber ein neues Souls


----------



## criss vaughn (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: From Software arbeitet an "Elden Ring"*



Ion schrieb:


> Von From Software hätte ich lieber ein neues Souls



Wirklich? Ich muss sagen, nach Dark Souls 3 wäre ein weiteres Souls-Spiel zwar sicher gut, aber nicht zwingend notwendig - Sekiro war leider gar nicht mein Fall.
Bloodborne 2 würde ich gerne sehen - oder eben ein neues, düsteres Action-RPG


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: From Software arbeitet an "Elden Ring"*

Die Kombi aus G.R.R. Martin und From Software ist sicherlich interessant und vielversprechend. 
Aber der liebe Herr Martin sollte lieber mal mit Winds of Winter in die Pötte kommen. Nicht dass er noch verscheidet, bevor ASOIAF fertig ist.


----------

